# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  ولدج او بنتج في الشويفات . . . . . . . . حياج ويانا

## طيبة الكويتية

:SalamAlikom: 

شخباركم خواتي ان شاءالله بخير
اشلون اعيالكم في المدرسه؟ و الامتحانات؟
ما ادري يمكن ما عندي سالفه. حبيت نسولف عن اعيالنا ويا المدرسه و نتشاور عن كل شي فيها.
ولدي توه في KG 1 و رايح 2 ان شاءالله
و الصغير رايح ان شاءالله كي جي 1
شنو تسوون علشان تهيؤون اعيالكم حق المدرسه؟
خصوصا بالمراحل الأولى تقريبا لي G 1 لأنهم يخلون الكتب بالمدرسه؟
بالنسبة لي ولدي الكبير من قبل ما يبدون الدراسه كنت شاريه الكتب و كنت ادرسه اشويه الكلمات و افهمه اشلون يحل.
و اهم شي بالنسبه لي بصراحه كان اني اشوفه يعرف يمسك القلم و يمشي على الخطوط. كنت شاريه كتب خارجيه علشان يتدرب يمشي على النقاط.

ولدي الصغير الحين حاولت ابدي معاه, بس احسه صغير مو قادر ليما الحين يمشي على النقاط راح ايين منه و الله.

و بعد عندي سؤال لكم خواتي
اهم بعد ما يخلصون اليهال KG 2 يسوون لهم حفله تخرج و يعطونهم شهادات و لا لأ؟


شي بعد خلونا نتكلم عن شنو يعجبكم في المدرسه و شنو ما يعجبكم؟ 
ناوين تخلون اعيالكم يكملون بالمدرسه ولا لأ؟ لأنه وايد اهل يقولون بس نخليهم يتأسسون و بعدها ينقلونهم بسبب الخلط

اشوفكم على خير ان شاءالله و بانتظار مشاركتكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## لعيونك إنت

الله يخلي لج عيالج ويحفظهم حبيت اقرا موضوعج  :Smile:  اول طفل لي بيدش هالسنه ان شاء الله kg1 وما اعرف شي بس حاولت اعلمه يمسك القلم ويمشي شوي على النقاط بس سمعت ان المفروض ما نرهقهم واايد يكفيهم اللي بالمدرسه
وما اعرف الله كريم

----------


## أم حارب

بغيت أسألج حبيبتي عن مدرسة الشويفات وين مكانهم في دبي

وكم رسوم الكي جي 1 وشو دراستهم أوكي ولا لا 

أدري إني ما فدتج بشي بس من زمان أبغي أسأل حد عنهم ويكون عندهم خبره وياهم

وبكون شاكرة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> الله يخلي لج عيالج ويحفظهم حبيت اقرا موضوعج  اول طفل لي بيدش هالسنه ان شاء الله kg1 وما اعرف شي بس حاولت اعلمه يمسك القلم ويمشي شوي على النقاط بس سمعت ان المفروض ما نرهقهم واايد يكفيهم اللي بالمدرسه
> وما اعرف الله كريم



تسلمين الغالية و ما تقصرين
و زين تسوين تخلينه يمسك القلم كبدايه و اذا حابه يتعلم اكثر عندج وايد كتب خارجيه للتدريب على الكتابه و الأحرف و الأرقام. و لا تضغطين عليه بالعكس خليه براحته. يعني متى ما مل خليه يروح.
انصحج روحي مكتبة المجرودي في دبي
او جرير في او ظبي و راح تحصلين شغلات وايد تهبل حق عمرهم و الله يا اختي.
و الله يوفق اعيالنا يارب.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بغيت أسألج حبيبتي عن مدرسة الشويفات وين مكانهم في دبي
> 
> وكم رسوم الكي جي 1 وشو دراستهم أوكي ولا لا 
> 
> أدري إني ما فدتج بشي بس من زمان أبغي أسأل حد عنهم ويكون عندهم خبره وياهم
> 
> وبكون شاكرة



هلا و الله فيج اختي
حياج ويانا. 
شوفي يا اختي, ولدي في شويفات الشارقه و فرع دبي ما ادله و الله للأسف لكن هذا الموقع مالهم.
http://www.iscdxb-sabis.net/

و رسوم الكي جي 1 للسنه اليايه 15500 الف درهم. و دراستهم اكثر من ممتازه بصراحه. يخلص الطفل كي جي 1 و يعرف الحروف كلها عربي و انجليزي
و الأرقام بعد. طبعا هذا غير الكلمات و الألوان و الأشكال ووايد وايد شغلات ماشاءالله يا اختي. 
و نسيت اقولج انهم بعد يبدون بقراءة الكلمات البسيطه من 3 احرف و 4 بالانجليزي.
و الدين يعطونهم اساسيات و بعض السور القصيره.
و ماشاءالله معاملتهم ليما الحين وياي تهبل ما شفت شي ما عجبني فيهم. و بعدين اغلب الامهات يشتكون من كثر الواجبات في المدارس الثانية. لكن بالشويفات من بدت الدراسه ولدي ما عمره ياب معاه شي يسويه بالبيت غير قصص للتدرب على القراءه مو اكثر اما باجي الشغل كله بالمدرسه. علشان جذي دوامهم طويل.

اي استفسار يا اختي انا حاضره و بالخدمه

----------


## أم حارب

تسلمين إختى الصراحه وااايد شجعتيني

إني أدخل ولدي عندهم وإن شاء الله فرع دبي يكون بمستوى الشارجه

انا أهم شي عندي المعامله

----------


## قارئة

انا عيالي في الصف العاشر والتاسع والرابع والثالث ... وكلهم كانوا في الشويفات من البداية ... ولله الحمد مستواهم اكثر من ممتاز وبالنسبة للتربية الاسلامية والمواد العربية مثل العربي والجغرافيا والتاريخ ... انا اركز معاهم ودايما اسويلهم انشطة لهم واطرش افكار معاهم للطلبة في الصف والمعلمين يستانسون ... ومثل ما قلتي اختي مكتبة المجرودي فيها اشياء عجيبة انا وعيالي لازم نمر عليهم على الاقل مرة في الاسبوع ... وبالنسبة لفرع الشارقة ... يعتبر اول واقدم فرع ... والمدرسين اللي فيه خبرتهم ممتازة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بس حرام 15 الف لكي جي والله انا ولدي درس في روضه عاديه وماشاءالله طلع وهو حافظ سور من القران ويكتب الفباء عربي وانجليزي ونفس الشي الاعداد ويكتب اسمه بعد
> يعني شوفرقت؟ ترى جي ولا جي مصيرهم نفس الجامعه ونفس الدراسه في النهايه


صدقيني يا اختي مو حرام دام انه الشي هذا بمصلحة اعيالنا. 
و بالنسبة لي انا المعامله بالمدرسه بعد مع اولياء الأمور شي مهم , مو بس ادور شي رخيص و يتعلمون فيه اعيالي لكن يعاملوني و يتعاملون مع اعيالي غلط.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> تسلمين إختى الصراحه وااايد شجعتيني
> 
> إني أدخل ولدي عندهم وإن شاء الله فرع دبي يكون بمستوى الشارجه
> 
> انا أهم شي عندي المعامله



انصحج فيها يا اختي و توكلي على الله.
و الله يوفق ولدج يارب وين ما كان سواء دخلتوه الشويفات او غيرها.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> انا عيالي في الصف العاشر والتاسع والرابع والثالث ... وكلهم كانوا في الشويفات من البداية ... ولله الحمد مستواهم اكثر من ممتاز وبالنسبة للتربية الاسلامية والمواد العربية مثل العربي والجغرافيا والتاريخ ... انا اركز معاهم ودايما اسويلهم انشطة لهم واطرش افكار معاهم للطلبة في الصف والمعلمين يستانسون ... ومثل ما قلتي اختي مكتبة المجرودي فيها اشياء عجيبة انا وعيالي لازم نمر عليهم على الاقل مرة في الاسبوع ... وبالنسبة لفرع الشارقة ... يعتبر اول واقدم فرع ... والمدرسين اللي فيه خبرتهم ممتازة



تسلمين اختي على المشاركه و ما تقصرين
و الله يوفق اعيالج يارب. بشري بدوا امتحانات و لا بعدهم؟
اشلون تدرسينهم يا اختي؟ ولا ماشاءالله عليهم معتمدين على نفسهم؟
حاطه لهم مدرسين خصوصيين؟
يعني سولفي عن كل شي بالمدرسه.

----------


## قارئة

انا بروحي ادرسهم والكبار بدوا يعتمدون على نفسهم ... والى الان الحمدلله ما اعتمدت على مدرسين خصوصيين

----------


## 143

السلام عليكم 
انا كنت طالبة في مدرسة الشويفات و كنت هناك من الصف 2 الى 8 
المدرسة تدريسها قوي و لكل من يفكر في تأسيس ابنائه انصحها تودي عيالها هناك.. 
ايامنا نحن كان تدريس اللغة العربية وايد ضعيف في الشويفات بس الحين اقوى من قبل و صار مثل نظام المدارس الخاصة..

----------


## الوردةالبيضاء

سلام عليكم... عاد أنا ولدي في الشعلة الخاصة وبعد دراستهم وايد زينة وهب غالية بعد ليمناك

----------


## um noor

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير
انا عيالي كيجي 1و2 
وانا مدرسه في الحكومه 
ومقارنه بالوضع هني وهناك 
الي مهم عندها تاسس عيالها عدل اتدخلهم الشويفات
والي عندها ولد حركي ووايد نشيط اتدخله شويفات لانهم بيضبطونه باسلوبهمالراقي في التعامل 
بدون اي ضغط نفسي او ترهيب
وطريقتهم الثابته 
ومعاملتهم النظاميه 
وايد مهمه عندي 
والله يقدرني واخليهم هناك 
بس احاتي التربيه الاسلاميه وموضوع الاختلاط هناك هذا الشي مضايقني للمستقبل طبعا مش الحين 

ومثل ما قالت اختي طيبه الكويتيه
العيال ممتازين في القراءة 
يعني ولدي بسم الله عليه الي في كيجي 2 يقرا اي شيئ عربي او انجليزي
شو ابغي اكثر من جي
 :Smile: 
بس يقولون في المستقبل 
المراحل المتقدمه تظهر المشاكل ويضعف مستوى الطفل ليش ؟؟ ما ادري 
يمكن الدراسه صعبه؟

الله يعين

تحياتي

----------


## الفراشهـ

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## هلا والله.

*مرحبا 

بغيت اعرف في اي سن يقبلون الطلبه لـ KG1 في الشويفات 

و شو هو السن المناسب لهالمرحله ... ؟؟

انا ولدي بيكون 3 سنين و 3 شهور السنه اليايه ان شاء الله .. هل هالسن مناسب ؟ ما بيكون ضغط عليه لما يكبر

للعلم هو ماشاء الله ذكي و فطين (مــاشــاء اللـــه) و يعرف الالوان والاشكال واسماء الحيوانات واصواتهم و كل حرف و كلمه بنفس الحرف .. بالانجليزي

مثل A - Apple , Air plane 
و B - Balon , baby
و ... الخ

و اللي يعرفه بالانجليزي .. ما علمته عربي .. هل هالشي بيكون صعب عليه ؟

و كيف اقدر أهيأه للدراســه ؟؟ 

حاليا افكر ادخله حضانه الفصل الثاني .... عشان يتعود على جو المدرسه ...

شو رايكم؟*

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> *مرحبا 
> 
> بغيت اعرف في اي سن يقبلون الطلبه لـ KG1 في الشويفات 
> 
> و شو هو السن المناسب لهالمرحله ... ؟؟
> 
> انا ولدي بيكون 3 سنين و 3 شهور السنه اليايه ان شاء الله .. هل هالسن مناسب ؟ ما بيكون ضغط عليه لما يكبر
> 
> للعلم هو ماشاء الله ذكي و فطين (مــاشــاء اللـــه) و يعرف الالوان والاشكال واسماء الحيوانات واصواتهم و كل حرف و كلمه بنفس الحرف .. بالانجليزي
> ...


سلام عليج اختي
بالشويفات يقبلون من عمر 3 سنوات و ممكن قبل, بس اهم شي انه الطالب قبل 15/9/2009 يكمل 3 سنوات. يعني الحمدلله ولدج اسم الله عليه عمره مناسب جدا.
و عمره وايد زين لا تحاتينه, اهمه ماشاءالله عليهم هناك يمشون مع اليهال اشوي اشويه ما يحبون يظغطونهم وايد خصوصا اول فتره علشان يفهمون و يستوعبون كل شي.
ماشاءالله وايد حلوه انه يعرف شغلات وايد بالانجليزي, علشان يقدر يتفاهم وياهم بالمدرسه و ما يضيع او فتره لأنه مدرساتهم بريطانيات في الغالب.
واذا ناويه تدخلينه حضانه هذا شي يرجع لج. اذا تبينه يختلط مع يهال وديه و مره وحده يتعود على نظام المدرسه و انج تهدينه بروحه, علشان ما يتعبج لما تبدي الدراسه على خير يارب.
و بالنسبة لي اهم شي علشان تهيئينه للمدرسه انج تخلينه يعرف اشلون يمسك القلم و يتبع النقاط. الشي هذا وايد مهم 
و الله يخليه لج و يحفظه يارب. و اي سؤال انا بالخدمه

----------


## توته79

ماعندي عيال بالمدرسه بس حبيت ارفع موضوعج خخخخخخ وبوسيلي حمد وخوخه  :Smile:

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> ماعندي عيال بالمدرسه بس حبيت ارفع موضوعج خخخخخخ وبوسيلي حمد وخوخه



هلا والله  :12 (94): 
تسلمين الغالية و توصل البوسه ان شاءالله. و انتي بعد حبي لي توته و حمود

----------


## منى الحمادي

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## القمزية

شو اسعار المدرسة

----------


## um hind

> هلا والله فيج اختي
> بنتج في اي فرع؟ ان شاءالله تكون ويا ولدي في الشارقه, اشرايج بالمدرسه. مرتاحه بالتعامل وياهم ولا لأ؟
> اشلون تحسين مستوى بنتج الدراسي.
> الله يوفقها يارب و يسهل امورها و يحفظها 
> 
> 
> يقولون انها زينه لأنه ما عليها ذاك الضغط. غير جذي تتبع نفس نظام مدارس الشويفات في كل الامارات.


بنتى فى الشويفات الرويس

----------


## توته79

> هلا والله 
> تسلمين الغالية و توصل البوسه ان شاءالله. و انتي بعد حبي لي توته و حمود


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ :12 (69):

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> يعطيكم العافية



الله يعافيج يارب
و يشرفني مرورج الغالية

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> شو اسعار المدرسة



كي جي 1 ب 16 الف درهم غير الملابس
كي جي 2 ب 17 الف غير الملابس

----------


## umsawaaaf

مرحبا حبوبة ولدي الحين kg2 بس لما كان فيkg1مايعرف يكتب عدل بس الحين ما شاء الله يكتب بدون نقط ،حاولي تعلمينه على الكتب المنقطة وبصفة عامة كل ما يكبرون فديتهم يفهمون احسن ويعرفون يكتبون والله يوفق عيالنا وينجحهم في كل خطوة يخطونها والسموحة

----------


## tota egypt

السلام عليكم
معلشى تعباكم معايا
انا بنتى فى مصر الان 
فى كى جى وان عندها 4و 9 اشهر دلوقتى مواليد 26/3/2004
ان شاء الله المفروض اسافر لزوجى عجمان السنه الجايه
احترت كتير فى المدارس بس من كلمكم و تصفحى للمنتدى فى كام مدرسه حسيت انهم كويسين ( الشويفات - ويسجرين - الورديه -الابداع العلمى )
المشكله ان الورديه التقديم فيها بيبداء فى شهر 4 و انا الفترة دى مش حاقدر اكون بالمارات لانها فترة نهايه العام هنا فى مدرسه بنتى. انا ممكن اجى فى اجازة نص السنه بتاعتها و دى حاتكون ان شاء الله من 1/2/2009 الى 14/2/2009

فعايزة اعرف التى لو سمحتم 
1- هل مواعيد التقديم للمدارس الى سالت عنها حتكون فى الفترة دى ؟؟؟؟ باستثناء الورديه لانهم قالولى شهر 4
2- انا عارفه ان اى نظام بريطانى مش حياخد بنتى كى جى تو اكيد حبخدها جراد وان علشان السن بس انا خايفه انها متكونشى عارفه حاجات لانها هنا فى كى جى وان
المفروض انها على نهايع العام حتكون بتعرف تكتب abc كامله و اب ت كامله و الارقام
و طبعا على كل حرف عارفه كلمات بتبداء بيه سواء بالعربى او الانجليزى
و كمان حاتكون ان شاء الله تعرف تقراء الكلمات البسيطه الى بتتكون من 3 او اربع احرف فهل دة حايكون كافى انها تروح جراد وان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت حد يكون ولادوة فى جراد وان يقولى اخدوا ايه و المفروض يكونوا خلصوا ايه بنهايه كى جى تو علشان اعرف البنت حايكون مستواها ايه
بالذات الى فى مدرسه الشويفات
معلشى طولت عليكم بس محتاسه و محتاجه مساعدة 
شكرا

----------


## WeeLaaH

يا ليت اللي عندهم خبره في المدارس الخاصه اللي في بوظبي يساعدوني ..
تبغي مدرسه في خليفه أ او المناطق القريبه بس مش داخل بوظبي ويكون مستواها اوكي ومهتمين بالعربي والاسلاميه بعد مش بس الانجليزي ..

----------


## سمسومة بدر

هلا خواتي..عساكم بخير.الله يخليلكم عيالكم. حبيت اسأل عن مدرسة ويس جرين هاي وين؟ لاني اول مره اسمع عنها من عندكم. انا من ام القيوين، كنت مفكره ادخل ولدي الشويفات بس اشوفكم حابين مدرسة ويس جرين. ارجو الافاده ومشكورين

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هلا خواتي..عساكم بخير.الله يخليلكم عيالكم. حبيت اسأل عن مدرسة ويس جرين هاي وين؟ لاني اول مره اسمع عنها من عندكم. انا من ام القيوين، كنت مفكره ادخل ولدي الشويفات بس اشوفكم حابين مدرسة ويس جرين. ارجو الافاده ومشكورين



هلا والله فيج اختي
مدرسة ويس جرين بالشارقه منطقه المدارس القريبه من جامعة الشارقه
اما الشويفات اقرب منها تصير بطريق المدينه الجامعيه.

و الثنتين وايد قويات في التأسيس و تقريبا نفس الأسعار

----------


## prettydoll

السلام عليكم ........ انا عندي ولد ابى ادخله روضة حكومية لسنة الدراسية الياية .... بس توني منتقلة دبي (منطقة ابو هيل) و ما ادل روضات جريبة و زينة ....... ابي مساعدة منكن يا خواتي ..... عالخاص

----------


## ود قلبي

كنت حابه ادخل ولدي السنه اليايه مدرسة الشويفات لما اتصلت فيهم واسال عن موعد التسجيل والرسوم قالوا لي رسوم g1 السنه اليايه 23000درهم مع الكتب والملابس ... الحين افكر اسجله ويس جرين رسومهم 16500 درهم ...

----------


## moon717

خواتي بغيت اقضل مدارس خااااااااصه في راس الخيمه لاني من عيمان وما عندي خلفيه

----------


## ساحرة العين

بس حبيت أقولج مدرسة الشويفات وايد زينه حق العيال تأسسهم صح ولكن شو المشكله أنها تكرف اليهال من هم صغار بس يوم إيون على الجامعه يكونون زينين .... 

أنا انصحج فيها وايد زينه ولكن الخلط مشكله عويصه

----------


## ام اية و نور

يا بنات ويس غرين شو جنسية المدرسات هنود ولا اجانب بليييييييييييييز قولولي والله احترنا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

ويس جرين ما اعرف شنو مدرسينهم لكن في الغالب اجانب, 
اشوف ولد حماي و ماشاءالله اهو من كي جي 1 فيها و الحين جريد 3 و اللغه مالته ما توحي انه تعليم هنود بصراحه.

----------


## راعيةFJ

هلا والله بنات 

انا ولدي فشويفات خليفه الف وهو كيجي 1

وما شا الله عليه اموره تمام كنت افكر اوديه الامارات الوطنيه بس غيرت راي عقب ردودكن 

وترى التسجيل بداا واخر يوم يوم السبت بالنسبه لطلاب اللي يدرسون فالمدرسه 

وتقبلو مروري

----------


## @ريم الفلا@

> هلا والله بنات 
> 
> انا ولدي فشويفات خليفه الف وهو كيجي 1
> 
> وما شا الله عليه اموره تمام كنت افكر اوديه الامارات الوطنيه بس غيرت راي عقب ردودكن 
> 
> وترى التسجيل بداا واخر يوم يوم السبت بالنسبه لطلاب اللي يدرسون فالمدرسه 
> 
> وتقبلو مروري


 هلا حبيبتي بس حبيت اسألج لاني ان شااء الله ناويه ادخل بنتي كيف اسعااارهم بالنسبة للكجي 1 والاداره عندهم اجااانب ولا عرب والمشرفااات بعد ومتى التسجيل بيبدا للكجي 1 ويزااج الله الف خير 
 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هلا حبيبتي بس حبيت اسألج لاني ان شااء الله ناويه ادخل بنتي كيف اسعااارهم بالنسبة للكجي 1 والاداره عندهم اجااانب ولا عرب والمشرفااات بعد ومتى التسجيل بيبدا للكجي 1 ويزااج الله الف خير



الادارة بالشويفات مخلطه, يعني فيها العرب و فيها الاجانب. و هذا بالنسبة لفرع الشارقة.
و الأسعار في كي جي 1 للسنه هذي كانت تقريبا 16 الف مع الكتب و راح يزيدونها للسنه القادمه. ما اعرف جم راح تصر.
و التسجيل بدأ عندهم

----------


## عذاري 2008

متى التسجيل يبدي عندهم

----------


## عذاري 2008

متى التسجيل

----------


## nonnajoe

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
الاخوات العزيزات 
ابن صديقتي في صف أول في مدرسة الشويفات فرع خليفة و هو رجع من المدرسة يسأل مامته هل انا اخترت اكون مسلم والا مسيحي قالتله انت اخترت تكون مسلم قالها لأ انا مخترتش و قعد يكلمها على حاجات في المسيحيه و زوجها قرر ينقل الأولاد من المدرسة 

انا مش عارفة هو الكلام دا جابه من صديق ليه او من معلمته او منين انا لا اسئ للمدرسة و لا اذم فيها لأني اسمع انها مدرسة ممتازة جدا لا يعلى عليها تعليميا بس قلت اقولكم تنتبهوا لأولادكم بارك الله فيهم و فيكم

----------


## عذاري 2008

شو رايكم في مدرسه الشويفات

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

التسجيل في الشويفات بدا اختي عذاري
و بالنسبة للمدرسه وايد ممتازه ما شفت هالمشاكل من ناحية الدين معاهم يمكن لأنهم بعدهم صغار في كي جي 1 و 2. لكن اعوذ بالله كل المدارس فيها الشين و الزين و انتي عليج تأسيسن صح في البيت من الناحية الدينية.
وولدي اللي في كي جي 2 يقولي انا مسلم علموني بالمدرسه و يعرف اسم رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و اسم ابوه.

انا ما اقول غير الله يحفظ اعيالنا من كل شر ويصلحهم و يهديهم يارب

----------


## عذاري 2008

مشكوره اختي طيبه الكويتيه بس صج يخرع لو هم قاعدين يشوشون عيالنا في دينهم ويزعزعون ثقتهم بالدين وبعدين الياهل مثل القالب شو ما تحطين فيه يتشكل لازم نتبه على هذه النقطه وايد

----------


## عذاري 2008

للرفع

----------


## Um Khalid

السلام عليكم 

اريد اسألكن حد منكن عندها خلفية عن مقابلة الصف الاول في مدرسة الشويفات


لاني بدخل ولدي ومب عارفه كيف اجهزه للمقابله..لان بصراحه اريد احطه فيها


ردن بالله عليكن ..


سلام

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اريد اسألكن حد منكن عندها خلفية عن مقابلة الصف الاول في مدرسة الشويفات
> 
> 
> لاني بدخل ولدي ومب عارفه كيف اجهزه للمقابله..لان بصراحه اريد احطه فيها
> 
> 
> ردن بالله عليكن ..
> ...


سلام عليج الغالية
والله آسفه ما اعرف لكن اكيد راح يختبرونه في الرياضيات الأرقام و الجمع و الطرح و القراءة. لأنه هذي الشغلات اللي ياخذونها في كي جي 2
و طبعا الكتابه انه يعرف يكتب الحروف كلها و يكتب الكلمات البسيطه

----------


## ام صويلح

يا خواتي محد يعرف مدرسة الاتحاد ؟او مدرسة الشويفات في بو ظبي؟ اللي عندها اي معلومات عن المدرستين بخصوص المنهج-الرسوم-المعلمين والنظام لاتبخل علي

----------


## ام راشـد

سؤال انا ولدي مع بداية الدراسة ان شاء الله بيكون مكمل عمرة 3 سنوات و7 شهور ...شو رايكم ادخله الكيجي 1 ولا 2 مع انه حاليا يعني ما اشوفه يعرف شي بالمرة حتى ما يمسك القلم صح فشو رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غابشه

> بس حرام 15 الف لكي جي والله انا ولدي درس في روضه عاديه وماشاءالله طلع وهو حافظ سور من القران ويكتب الفباء عربي وانجليزي ونفس الشي الاعداد ويكتب اسمه بعد
> يعني شوفرقت؟ ترى جي ولا جي مصيرهم نفس الجامعه ونفس الدراسه في النهايه


إختي إذا إنتي من بوظبي في أي روضه درس ولدج ووين مكانها ؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> سؤال انا ولدي مع بداية الدراسة ان شاء الله بيكون مكمل عمرة 3 سنوات و7 شهور ...شو رايكم ادخله الكيجي 1 ولا 2 مع انه حاليا يعني ما اشوفه يعرف شي بالمرة حتى ما يمسك القلم صح فشو رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


للعمر هذا اختي يقبلونه كي جي 1 مو 2. 
و اذا كانوا قالوا انهم يقبلونه كي جي 2 لا تحطينه خليه في 1 وايد احسن. لا تظلمينه حرام.
المنهج مال كي جي 2 راح يكون كبير على عمره. لأنهم لازم يكونون يعرفون يقرون كلمات بسيطه, و يعرفون الحروف الانجليزية كلها قراءة و كتابه, غير الأرقام
و العربي طبعا نفس الوضع.
نصيحة اخت خليه على كي جي 1.

----------


## ام مريم98

بس مب مختلطة

----------


## اجتبية

up
up
up
up
أنا ولدي بعده صغير عمره سنة وشهر
بس بستفيد من خبراتكم

----------


## ام راشـد

مشكورة اختي طيبة والله يحفظ عيالج ويخليهم لج يارب

----------


## ام راشـد

> شخباركم خواتي ان شاءالله بخير
> اشلون اعيالكم في المدرسه؟ و الامتحانات؟
> ما ادري يمكن ما عندي سالفه. حبيت نسولف عن اعيالنا ويا المدرسه و نتشاور عن كل شي فيها.
> ولدي توه في KG 1 و رايح 2 ان شاءالله
> و الصغير رايح ان شاءالله كي جي 1
> شنو تسوون علشان تهيؤون اعيالكم حق المدرسه؟
> خصوصا بالمراحل الأولى تقريبا لي G 1 لأنهم يخلون الكتب بالمدرسه؟
> بالنسبة لي ولدي الكبير من قبل ما يبدون الدراسه كنت شاريه الكتب و كنت ادرسه اشويه الكلمات و افهمه اشلون يحل.
> و اهم شي بالنسبه لي بصراحه كان اني اشوفه يعرف يمسك القلم و يمشي على الخطوط. كنت شاريه كتب خارجيه علشان يتدرب يمشي على النقاط.
> ...



اختي طيبه ما شاء الله عيالج في هالمدرسة من سنتين فشو رايج فيها بالنسبة للاسئله الي سالتيها

وبالنسبة للواجبات ...اليهال اييبون شي لين البيت ولا يخلصون كل شي في المدرسة ...وبعد ما يخلصون يعطونهم شهادات ولا لا ...اتمنى تعطيني تفاصيل عن المدرسة لانها المدرسة الوحيده على مستوا في ام القيوين يعني ما عندي خيار ثاني عن الشويفات

----------


## فرح ومرح

بنات بوظبي .. اللي تبا تحط عيالها في الشويفات كي جي ون ، تو او جريد ون لا تتعب عمرها لانهم خلاص سكروا القبول للكي جي والصف الأول عندهم ثلاث ملفات كبيرة كلها في قائمة الانتظار .. انا عني ما طاعوا يقبلون ابني في الصف الأول مع اني قدمت اول يوم وكنت ثاني وحدة في التقديم بس قالولي انهم ما عندهم اي اماكن واذا تبين ممكن تسجلينهم فرع خليفة وباجر بسير فرع خليفة مع انه وايد بعيد بس شو اسوي بوظبي ما عاد فيها مجال للتسجيل في مدارسها الجيدة

----------


## المنصوريه_55

ههههههههههههه
والي ما عندها عياال؟
داخله بالغلط السمووحه 
فدييتهوو والله جذبنيه الموضووع
انا بنوتتيه فديت قلبها (بنت ختيه) بتدخل السنه اليايه kg1 ان شالله  :Smile:

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## سنيورينا

لللللللللللللللللللرفع 
عندي استفسار بالنسبه لحصص اللغه العربيه والدين..

كم حصه للمواد هذي 
اممم شي ثاني
حاليا انا مغتربه ومسجلين ولدي فالشويفات من السنه الي طافت
هو الحينه كي جي 2بس بالايطالي مايعرف وايد انجليزي 
وقريت انه لازم يكتب ويقرا اشيا بسيطه..اخاف الولد يختبص

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## سكر بنات

> بنات بوظبي .. اللي تبا تحط عيالها في الشويفات كي جي ون ، تو او جريد ون لا تتعب عمرها لانهم خلاص سكروا القبول للكي جي والصف الأول عندهم ثلاث ملفات كبيرة كلها في قائمة الانتظار .. انا عني ما طاعوا يقبلون ابني في الصف الأول مع اني قدمت اول يوم وكنت ثاني وحدة في التقديم بس قالولي انهم ما عندهم اي اماكن واذا تبين ممكن تسجلينهم فرع خليفة وباجر بسير فرع خليفة مع انه وايد بعيد بس شو اسوي بوظبي ما عاد فيها مجال للتسجيل في مدارسها الجيدة


امس سرت الشويفات في مدينة خليفة و عطوني ملف تعريفي عن المدرسة والاوراق والمطلوبة وبعض المعلومات وكانوا بيقبلون بنتي بس انا ما طعت لانهم خبروني ان دوامها بيكون من الساعة 8 لين 3 ونص
الصراحة واايد وهي في هالعمر
قلبي ما طاوعني وغيرت رايي

----------


## wed

بس صدق إنهم يقهرون مدرسة شويفات يعني نروح نسجل أول الناس وآخر شي يقولولنا ماشي مكان....والله حرام ؟؟؟

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## ام راشـد

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ؤال

كيف يكون الدوام في مدرسة الشويفات في رمضان يعني ساعات الدوام من كم لين كم؟؟؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اختي طيبه ما شاء الله عيالج في هالمدرسة من سنتين فشو رايج فيها بالنسبة للاسئله الي سالتيها
> 
> وبالنسبة للواجبات ...اليهال اييبون شي لين البيت ولا يخلصون كل شي في المدرسة ...وبعد ما يخلصون يعطونهم شهادات ولا لا ...اتمنى تعطيني تفاصيل عن المدرسة لانها المدرسة الوحيده على مستوا في ام القيوين يعني ما عندي خيار ثاني عن الشويفات


السلام عليج اختي
و آسفه جدا على التأخير.
بالنسبة للواجبات ما يعطونهم شي للبيت الا قصص للقراءه مو اكثر. و القصص يتبدلون مرتين في الاسبوع. و اهمه عندهم كتاب للقراه, يفضل انج تقرين فيه يوميا مع البيبي علشان يتعود على القراءه و الكلمات.
و الشهادات اذا قصدج فيها التقارير عن مستوى الطالب يعطونهم هيه. السنه الدراسيه عندهم مقسمه لثلاث فصول و بنهاية كل فصل يعطونه تقرير عن مستوى الطالب في العربي و الانجليزي مع ملاحظات .

و المدرسه عن جد ممتازين من ناحية التأسيس و مدرساتهم لمرحله الكي جي كلهم جنسيات بريطانية او امريكية مافيها عرب الا للعربي.
ميزة المدرسه انه نظامها دامج ما بين الأمريكي و البريطاني تحت مسمى السابيس. و اهي مدرسه عالمية موجوده في وايد من دول العالم.

و للأسف لما يخلصون الكي جي 2 ما يسون لهم حفله ودي اروح اطلب منهم يسوون والله.
اي استفسار ثاني عن المدرسه انا بالخدمه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> لللللللللللللللللللرفع 
> عندي استفسار بالنسبه لحصص اللغه العربيه والدين..
> 
> كم حصه للمواد هذي 
> اممم شي ثاني
> حاليا انا مغتربه ومسجلين ولدي فالشويفات من السنه الي طافت
> هو الحينه كي جي 2بس بالايطالي مايعرف وايد انجليزي 
> وقريت انه لازم يكتب ويقرا اشيا بسيطه..اخاف الولد يختبص



هلا والله اختي سنيوريتا
بالنسبة لحصص العربي و الدين عندهم كل يوم حصه هذا لمرحله الكي جي 2 اكبر من جذي ما اعرف بصراحه.
و القراءه لزم اللي يتخرج من كي جي 2 يعرف يقرا كلمات وايد بالانجليزي اذا حابه ممكن اطرش لج نسخه من كتب القراءه للكي جي 2 بس ابعثيلي ايميلج على الخاص. علشان تدربين ولدج عليهم لحد السنه القادمه.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> امس سرت الشويفات في مدينة خليفة و عطوني ملف تعريفي عن المدرسة والاوراق والمطلوبة وبعض المعلومات وكانوا بيقبلون بنتي بس انا ما طعت لانهم خبروني ان دوامها بيكون من الساعة 8 لين 3 ونص
> الصراحة واايد وهي في هالعمر
> قلبي ما طاوعني وغيرت رايي


لا تحاتين يا اختي اليهال يتعودون و ما شاءالله عليهم يرجعون من المدرسه و اهمه بقمة نشاطهم و يلعبون. طبعا هذا يصير اذا اهمه ينامون مبجر و يشبعون نوم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ؤال
> 
> كيف يكون الدوام في مدرسة الشويفات في رمضان يعني ساعات الدوام من كم لين كم؟؟؟؟


بصراحه ناسيه لكن اعتقد من 9 لي 2

----------


## noora_uae

أنا سجلت ولدي في الشويفات راك KG1 وقالوا لنا انهم يمكن ايزيدون السعر

----------


## فرح ومرح

واخيرا سجلتهم في الشويفات ..
في البداية قالولي مايقدرون يسجلون ولدي اللي المفروض يكون صف أول وبيقبلون البنت في الكي جي ون .. احتشرت عليهم لأنهم في فرع بوظبي قالولي سيري فرع خليفة لانه في اماكن بعدها هناك ...
المهم في النهاية سجلتهم والله يعيني على المشوار

----------


## حلم المسافر

سؤال : متى يكون الفصل بين البنات والاولاد ؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> أنا سجلت ولدي في الشويفات راك KG1 وقالوا لنا انهم يمكن ايزيدون السعر


مبروك على التسجيل و الله يوفق ولدج يارب
و اذا على الزياده هذا شي اكيد, يعني ولدي الكبير اول ما دش كي جي 1 كان بس 15 الف غير الكتب و الملابس
و لما دخلت الصغير كي جي 1 صار 15500 غير الكتب و الملابس
الحين الله يعينه يارب جريد 1 يقولون 20 الف غير الكتب و الملابس

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> واخيرا سجلتهم في الشويفات ..
> في البداية قالولي مايقدرون يسجلون ولدي اللي المفروض يكون صف أول وبيقبلون البنت في الكي جي ون .. احتشرت عليهم لأنهم في فرع بوظبي قالولي سيري فرع خليفة لانه في اماكن بعدها هناك ...
> المهم في النهاية سجلتهم والله يعيني على المشوار



اول شي مبروك التسجيل
زين الحمدلله الأثنين ويا بعض في نفس المدرسه ولا جان حوسه والله
الله يوفقهم يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> سؤال : متى يكون الفصل بين البنات والاولاد ؟؟


مافيه فصل بينهم لي حد جريد 12

----------


## ام راشـد

تسلمين اختي طيبه على المعلومات عندي طلب اذا ما عليج امر ممكن تخبريني شو الاغراض الي اشتريها للعام الدراسي وهل يحتاج الولد حق شنطه للكتب ولا بس للاكل . اتمنى تساعديني لانه ما عندي خبره وما اعرف شو نظام مدرسة الشويفات

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## *** أم ميرة ***

اختى هم يعطونهم شنطه زرقاء مثل الفايل في اخر الاسبوع الياهل يوديها البيت تقدرين تشترين له شنطه حق الاكل الفطور

والغداء بما انه المدرسة في داخل ام القيوين تقدرين اطرشين له وجبه الغداء الساعة 12 وهى من اكل البيت اغلبهم من ام القيوين جيه يسوووون

----------


## Rose-uae

*الصراحة لا تمدحون الشويفات وااااااااايد ... أنا بنت أخوي في هالمدرسه و الله كل ما اتيي البيت اتقول ( أنا ما أحب العربي ، أنا مب مسلمه ، أنا أحب الانجليز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) و الله أخوي ملتزم و يعلم بنته في البيت عن الدين و اموره بس من دشت المدرسه ( كي جي ون ) اتغيرت و صارت ترسم ( الصليب ) ع الجدران .. لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ،يا بنات لا تمدحون المدرسة وايد ، صح دراستهم قويه بس و الله انها تبشيرية و مسيحية ... أخوي قرر انه يطلع بنته من المدرسة السنه اليايا ...هذا رأيي و الي عندها اي تعليق اتراسلني ع الخاص ...*

----------


## ام السنافي

> *الصراحة لا تمدحون الشويفات وااااااااايد ... أنا بنت أخوي في هالمدرسه و الله كل ما اتيي البيت اتقول ( أنا ما أحب العربي ، أنا مب مسلمه ، أنا أحب الانجليز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) و الله أخوي ملتزم و يعلم بنته في البيت عن الدين و اموره بس من دشت المدرسه ( كي جي ون ) اتغيرت و صارت ترسم ( الصليب ) ع الجدران .. لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ،يا بنات لا تمدحون المدرسة وايد ، صح دراستهم قويه بس و الله انها تبشيرية و مسيحية ... أخوي قرر انه يطلع بنته من المدرسة السنه اليايا ...هذا رأيي و الي عندها اي تعليق اتراسلني ع الخاص ...*


جزاج الله كل خير اختى على النصيحه..
ولا عليج امر هذا اى فرع ؟؟دبي الشارجه بوظبي ممكن توضحين؟؟؟

----------


## ||أسطورة||

الشويفاات فكل إماره من إمراات

----------


## Rose-uae

> جزاج الله كل خير اختى على النصيحه..
> ولا عليج امر هذا اى فرع ؟؟دبي الشارجه بوظبي ممكن توضحين؟؟؟


بوظبي

----------


## ام راشـد

صراحه في وايد متخرجين من هالمدرسه بس ما نشوفهم يسوون شذه ويمكن في مدرسين ما عندهم ضمير يعلمون اليهال اشيا غلط بس المفروض ما نعمم على الكل وهذا رايي

----------


## noora_uae

طيبه الكويتيه:
مبروك على التسجيل و الله يوفق ولدج يارب
و اذا على الزياده هذا شي اكيد, يعني ولدي الكبير اول ما دش كي جي 1 كان بس 15 الف غير الكتب و الملابس
و لما دخلت الصغير كي جي 1 صار 15500 غير الكتب و الملابس
الحين الله يعينه يارب جريد 1 يقولون 20 الف غير الكتب و الملابس

الله ايبارك فيج الغاليه بس انا امسجله ولدي في راك يعني ندفع 13500 من غير الكتب والملابس والحين مع ازياده ما ادري كم بيوصل

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## lil_bambina

ابصراحه المدرسه مووول ما عليها كلام انا عندي اخوي شكله وايد careless ومعا هاذا احسبه ماشالله قام يرمس انجلش وعربي في نفس الوقت ويفهم اشياء ماشالله نحن ما علمونا اياها الا في الثانويه ووايد اشياء احس اتطورت فيه .

----------


## ام راشـد

للرفع

----------


## ام راشـد

الحمدلله سجلت ولدي في الشويفات فرع ام القيوين والله ييسر ويحفظ عيالنا من كل شر ويوفقهم يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الله يوفق الجميع يارب و يحفظ اعيالنا من كل شر
و يبعد عنهم اصدقاء السوء
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## #دلوعه كيوت#

اول شي انا عضوه يديده فالمنتدى..

انا بنتي تدرس فالشويفات اللي في مدينة خليفه KG1 بس الحين سجلتها ف الامارات الوطنيه ومتردده واااااااااااايد اخليها تكمل فلشويفات ولا انقلها فالوطنيه لانه الشويفات دوامهم وااايد طويل لليهال توصل البيت 4ونص يعورني قلبي عليها توصل وهي تعبانه وبعدين سمعت انها مدرسه تبشيريه ومن ناحيه ثانيه احس انه تدريسهم واااااااايد زين حتى انها ما شاء الله ترمس انجليزي....
والامارات الوطنيه سمعت انهم بعد اوكيه بس ما ادري كيف تدريسهم..؟؟
اللي مدرسه عيالها فالوطنيه تخبرني عن المدرسه..
والله اني واااايد متردده .. ساعدوني ويزاجن الله الف خير

----------


## أم فلاحي

السلام عليكم خواتي الحمد لله سجلت ولدي في kg1 في مدرسة الشويفات اللي في خليفة أ في المبنى اليديد بعده ما خلص بس بغيت أسأل عن الوجبات لازم أدفع 4600 عن الأكل ولا أقدر أحضر له وجبات من البيت ياخذه معاه مسموح ولا لأ وبعد عندي سؤال ثاني قالوا لي أنهم وايد متشددين في وقت الدوام يعني يحاسبونه على التأخير ولا لأ وإذا بغيت أطلعه نص الدوام شو طريقتهم ومشكورات

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

ان شاءالله يساعدونج الخوات

----------


## جوهرة111

اختي طيبه انا سجلت بنتي في الشويفات 2009_2010
كي جي2
وان شاءالله خير بس احاتي كيف عن الوجبة الغداء

----------


## طموحة

خواتي اتصلت المدرسه و بيدامومون 2 - 9 يعني في رمضان ..ليش !!!

ما في امل يتأجل الدوام مثل باقي المدارس ..زعلت !!!

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اختي طيبه انا سجلت بنتي في الشويفات 2009_2010
> كي جي2
> وان شاءالله خير بس احاتي كيف عن الوجبة الغداء



الله يوفقها يارب ان شاءالله, احسنتي الاختيار بصراحه
و لا تحاتين وجبة الغدا, طرشي وياها صمونتين او كرواسا
فواكهه, خيار او جزر. غير العصاير
و لما ترجع البيت تكون وجبة الغدا الأساسية.

انا جذي اسوي مع اعيالي. يعني اطرش وياهم الشغلات اللي قلتها لج من قبل, و صح مرات اطرش وياهم ذره لأنه وايد يحبونها. اطرش وياهم بيتزا, فطاير نسويها في البيت. دونات. هذول ياكلونهم في البريك الأول و الثاني.
و بس يرجعون من المدرسه يكون الغدا جاهز و نتغدا ويا بعض انا و اعيالي.

مرات اعيالي يشتهون اكل المدرسه. من الصبح اروح اطلب لهم من الكافيتريا مالتهم, مكرونيا, بيتزا, فطيرة زعتر) و اعطيهم اسم الطفل و صفه و في اي بريك ابيهم يوصلونه لعيالي.

لا تحاتين ان شاءالله. و اهم شي بالمدرسه انه المدرسات يشجعون اليهال على الأكل الصحي. يعني اذا طرشتي وياها خرابيط حلاو او كاكاو و شيبس ما يخلون الياهل ياكل الأشياء هذي.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> خواتي اتصلت المدرسه و بيدامومون 2 - 9 يعني في رمضان ..ليش !!!
> 
> ما في امل يتأجل الدوام مثل باقي المدارس ..زعلت !!!



اختي لا تزعلين و قولي الحمدلله 
اهمه في المدرسه بدون اي شي ما يخلصون دراسه الا اخر الناس والله, يعني السنه هذي ما خلصوا الا 23\ 6, و كانوا بادين اول شهر 9.
فكروا فيها لو الدراسه تأجلت معناتها راح يخلصون على شهر 7 و الشي هذا وايد صعب عليهم بالحر و الخيسه هذي والله خواتي.

الحمدلله جذي احسن. الله يحفظهم يارب اعيالنا و يحميهم ان شاءالله

----------


## om mansour

الله يعييييين >>>بيدااامون ف رمضااااااااااااااااان
عزاة عيالي بيسووون اضراب
حرام عليهم
انا عيالي كلهم فشويفااات >العين<والمدرسه ماعليها كلااام بسسس اهم شي تنتبهين للقصص ف اول المراحل عساس تتحسن عندهم القراءه عقققب لاتحاتين

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> الله يعييييين >>>بيدااامون ف رمضااااااااااااااااان
> عزاة عيالي بيسووون اضراب
> حرام عليهم
> انا عيالي كلهم فشويفااات >العين<والمدرسه ماعليها كلااام بسسس اهم شي تنتبهين للقصص ف اول المراحل عساس تتحسن عندهم القراءه عقققب لاتحاتين



الله يكون بالعون الجميع يارب

و كلامج الغاليه صح بالنسبة للقصص, لازم نتم نقرا وياهم وايد وايد و نكرر القصص علشان يعرفون القراءة بسرعه.

----------


## small

..ختية في مدرسة الشويفات من من الكيجي ..

ماشالله مستوى المدرسة ...وايد قوي واهتمام بالطلبة ..صدق الواحد مايندم يوم ايحط عيالة في شرات هالمدرسة

----------

